# Etisalat Voicemail Set up



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

does anybody know how to set up voicemail on a Etisalat Pre-paid phones, what numbers to dial, number to check voice mail etc


Thanks

Mayotom


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

you use prepaid? (wasel)


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*yes*



mazdaRX8 said:


> you use prepaid? (wasel)



yes..



.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone have an answer for this please. I'm in a similar situation. Need to set up voicemail on pre-paid (wasel) Etisalat mobile. Anyone point me in the right direction? Thx.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Etisalat helpline number 101

Doubt you'll get much joy at this time on a Thursday afternoon in Ramadan though.
-


----------

